# CM9 won't charge battery



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Lately, when I boot into CM9, the battery will continuously be discharging even while connected to the USB charger. It won't charge in CM9 at all. However, it seems to charge just fine when in webOS. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

Make sure not to boot with the charger plugged in that is a known issue. Unplug it when booting then plug it in after its all up and running. Otherwise ensure MTP is enabled.


----------

